# Very stable version of windows.....



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Go here for the best version of windows....ever......

http://www.jamesweb.co.uk/download/windowsrg/winrg207.exe

only 688kb...........


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

XP-1800:

That is a great version of Windows. It's very similiar to the version I have, which is Windows ME.


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Reminds you of how good windows is eh ???.....
I know all about WinME.......it used to crash when I played UT2003.....now that is a serious sin.....


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

XP-1800,

What will happen to my pc if I agree to download the file from the link that you have posted.

I am curious re your comment in your first post, but am wary to download without further information.

Thanks

Cinders


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

No worries Cinders.......it is only a 'flash' programme, and just a bit of fun. Play have fun and then delete if you wish....it is quite safe...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It doesn't DO ANYTHING, hence 'Very stable'


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

XP-1800:

Since I have upgraded my O/S to Windows RG I have found this system to be more stable than Windows ME.

Thanks for the link....:up:


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Yes....'RG' is certainly more stable than 'ME'..................


----------



## paddykn (Feb 18, 2003)

Anything is more stable than ME lol


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Personally I'm dying to try this version of Windows.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Very funny, I almost couldn't tell the difference between that and an actual M$ product.


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Certainly seems like 'the real thing'.....
Especially 'ME'...................


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

Finally got my wife interested in computers

Many thanks - Oldie


----------



## pblodiablo (Dec 6, 2003)

I have XP, what does this new version do to you comp, im very pertective of everything i put on this, and why/how does it make it more stable?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

pblodiablo:

Actually this only a spoof on windows, a light hearted look at how bad windows is. By downloading the file as explained in Post #5 it won't do anything to your system. Just enjoy it.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Thankyou for making our day. 

Thankyou as well to some of the respondents for the unintentionally hilarious comments.

Do you have a version preloaded with that other model of stability: Norton systemworks


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

When they have got 'RG' windows sorted......Nortons is next on the list.........


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I haven't heard too many negatives about NSW but would love to hear any negatives. I just recently installed NSW 2003 Pro mainly for Ghost. So please fill me in as what I may expect to happen.

I'm aware of the bad things about NAV as I've experience some of them.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Where do you want me to start?

Norton Antivirus completely ruined one of my pc's and I was expected to pay for support. The PC no longer works unless attached to the internet. I could not use explorer, and everything ground to a halt. This was the pro version as well so I paid extra to have my PC broken by Symantec.

You cannot update NAV if you live in the UK, because you do not live in a state, instead you live in a county, which registers you as a non-person with symantec. Or as they put it: Dodgy.

One more factor is the theft of money from my account by Symantec. They tell me my credit card is also dodgy, because I live in a county, then take the money 4 times from my credit card account, for different amounts each time.

All in all they are a bad company with poor products who don't care about their customers.

Oh, and they manufacture virus alerts to boost sales of their products.


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Maybe it wasn't NAV that screwed up your computer.....but if it was you could always have fdisked it and reinstalled windows without reinstalling NAV and put on another product.
You can update NAV in the UK. I know 'cos I have used it and it updated just fine.
Can't help with your credit card account though....


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Well thats your experience, and i've stated mine. I'm not going to argue the toss over it, save to say that having to fdisk and format after installation doesn't make for a good product.


----------



## Piringa (Sep 18, 2002)

Love it


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I can help you with your credit card account, but first you'll have to give me the card number, the card verification number, your PIN number, Social Security number, and any other important info you can think of. Oh, and since you're in the UK some of these things might not apply, but just post the UK equivalent.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hermes:_
> *Where do you want me to start?
> 
> Norton Antivirus completely ruined one of my pc's and I was expected to pay for support. The PC no longer works unless attached to the internet. I could not use explorer, and everything ground to a halt. This was the pro version as well so I paid extra to have my PC broken by Symantec.
> ...


That's why I use Zone Alarm. Excellent product, I give it :up::up:.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I too use zone now. This coincidence leads me to please make this offer to you.

I will post you my credit card details if you agree to help me bring 100,000,000 dollars out of NIgeria. It is a sad tale but the money is mine by birthright and agents of government are trying to steal it.

All I need you to do is to open a bank account, give me the details and deposit a sum of 100,000 dollars in the account so I can use to grease the palms of customs. 

I implore you to help me sir with this endeavour that we may both get rich.

Yours

faithful servant


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hermes:_
> *I too use zone now. This coincidence leads me to please make this offer to you.
> 
> I will post you my credit card details if you agree to help me bring 100,000,000 dollars out of NIgeria. It is a sad tale but the money is mine by birthright and agents of government are trying to steal it.
> ...


Gladly, but first you'll have to cosign on a high risk buisness venture so I can raise the 100,000. A mere start-up fee of 10,000 is required on both of our parts. I just need you to send me an amount of diamonds that equals your share in the start-up fee. While diamonds are considered the traveler's checks of the underworld, (once you buy a batch of them they're untraceable, you can cut them up into whatever amount you need, etc. ) I assure you my intentions are igno-erm...noble. But seeing as I'm a mere minor I already have access to the 10,000 but I'm afraid I can't come up with 20,000 needed. As soon as all of this is done I assure you you will have your 100,000 you need to reclaim your birthright.

I am at your service my liege,
The Servant of Er....erm....hermes, yeah that's right hermes


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

You haven't sent me your address to send it to. You may as well tell me when you are going to be out as well, in case I miss you.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

That's an internet no-no. I'm not giving out my address sorry.  But the initial statement did lead to some humorous discussion, no?


----------



## Katzy (Nov 9, 2003)

The only problem with it, Baron XP-1800, is that you can't f-disk it. I thought you'd miss that capability!


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

My cover is blown..............
No need to fdisk 'RG' as it works perfectly.....


----------

